
Show HN: YouRepl – Watch video-tutorials and write code at the same time - mattigames
https://yourepl.tumblr.com/post/180936303347/announcing-yourepl
======
jlarocco
It's crazy (to me) that people will install extensions like this. Seems like
there's very little advantage over just keeping two windows open, and who
knows what else the extension could be doing without telling you.

~~~
mattigames
This extension only ask permission for youtube.com and repl.it so any
"potential malicious damage" is limited to those 2 sites. The code of the
extension itself is pretty readable, you can open the Chrome developer console
and check out yourself what it does.

About the tiling manager: I tried dozens of configurations and it doesn't come
close to this, specially due the lack of mouse-wheel zooming feature.

~~~
mercer
> This extension only ask permission for youtube.com and repl.it so any
> "potential malicious damage" is limited to those 2 sites

That's not true. It also asks for the ability to 'read your browser history'
_and_ to 'communicate with cooperating websites'.

Furthermore, as I understand it, the extension can easily be updated in the
background to do stuff that it didn't do when you looked at the code and
installed it. I imagine one of those things might be uploading your browser
history to a 'cooperating website'.

Correct me if I'm wrong though!

------
halfjew22
Couldn’t find another way to address your note at the bottom of the tumblr
post. Inquiry posted below:

Hey Ivan, just saw your repl video on the other page. Cool work! I'm working
on technology that will revolutionize many industries. It's called knophy.com
and I am actively working on it myself. The core philosophy of knophy is that
we can realign incentive structures in social media and online interaction to
favor the competent rather than the loud. The website doesn't show much yet,
but I'll have a prototype available soon and always love sharing and
discussing the idea with others.

My email is in my profile. Let’s link up if you want to talk more about it. I
don’t have any funding yet but am very confident that funding will come and I
have a very sane business model that I think can again, help revolutionize
many industries in our zero sum times.

------
porpoisely
You lost me at "extension".

I'm probably not the target audience for this, but I'm not going to install an
extension for something like this. I feel installing the
framework/language/servers/etc on my machine is part of the learning process
and I prefer coding locally. Not to mention the privacy/security issues with
extensions in general.

If it helps others get into programming, then so be it. Best of luck to you.

~~~
mattigames
Totally understandable, if this could be implemented as a website I would do
it but is just not possible; maybe someday the guys at repl.it will implemente
this themselves (so it wouldn't need to exist as an extension)

~~~
amasad
Repl.it cofounder here. Pretty soon we'll open up our IDE for external
plugins. I talked about it here with a demo near the end of what extensions
could like
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhECubL0R3U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhECubL0R3U)

~~~
mattigames
Great stuff!

------
mattigames
I want feedback about it so please try it out and tell me what you think;
thanks.

------
mattio
This reminds me of this video player for screencasts and code tutorials I want
to build where you could see someone code, and you could copy the code
straight from the video/cast.

So basically a google doc where the caster is typing code and you are able to
pause and speed up.

How difficult would it be to build that? :thinking:

------
amelius
I see one potential problem: external dependencies. Does it allow to install
external packages?

What if I need a GPU to run PyTorch examples?

And how about graphical output/interaction, such as in Jupyter notebooks?

PS: I couldn't test it because I'm on Firefox. The video looks nice though!

~~~
amasad
Repl.it cofounder here.

>I see one potential problem: external dependencies. Does it allow to install
external packages?

Yes. Repl.it allows external dependencies in some of the languages we support
using our Universal Package Manager:
[https://repl.it/site/blog/packager](https://repl.it/site/blog/packager) (more
language support coming soon)

>And how about graphical output/interaction, such as in Jupyter notebooks?

Any image output you generate we show you in the IDE so it can feel
interactive. Docs here: [https://repl.it/site/docs/repls/python-
plots](https://repl.it/site/docs/repls/python-plots)

We have some experimental features that allow graphical output in the
terminal. More on this soon.

------
pjc50
I'd love to see a real comparison of the effectiveness of video learning vs
more traditional, skimmable text.

------
tomcam
Scrimba.con does this elegantly at the server level, so it even works on
tablets with no browser extension needed.

------
kayoone
Safari can easily display a YouTube video picture in picture like that
natively

------
allanrbo
why isn't it just a website? Having to install an extension just for this
seems a little much...

~~~
mattigames
It's impossible for it to be a website, because to be able to modify the HTML
response repl.it shows on the browser it has to be an extension. Maybe someday
repl.it will implement this functionality themselves, then this extension
wouldn't be needed.

------
KaoruAoiShiho
I think Scrimba has the best execution of this concept.

~~~
mattigames
Thanks I will check it out.

